
Introducing http optimizer and analytics service - chetanahuja
https://packetzoom.com/blog/introducing-http-optimizer-and-analytics-service.html
======
bexp
Awesome, I was waiting this to happen for years. Paying $$$ to newrelic was
not an option for me.

------
bexp
And the charts looks very nice

